# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, MobileMonkey Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MobileMonkey Inc.

Home page - mobilemonkey.com/chatbots

----------


## Airicist

Introducing MobileMonkey - world's best Facebook Messenger marketing platform

Jun 21, 2018




> See what you can do with Messenger marketing automation on the world's most easy-to-use chatbot building platform. Connect with over a billion people with chatbot tools like chat blasts, drip campaigns, push notifications, reminders and on-site chat! Get started with MobileMonkey free today!

----------


## Airicist

Larry Kim MobileMonkey: future trends in customer communication: multi channel, chat & beyond

Mar 18, 2020




> Around the world, people chat and text more than they use any other communication channel. SMS, WhatsApp, Messenger, WeChat, iMessage — more time is spent in chat apps than social media, email, and on the phone. Yet less than 1% of businesses are equipped to automatically connect with customers in chat. Understand the immediately actionable applications for chatbots in customer care, marketing and sales. This keynote reveals the big picture of how customer communication technology is evolving in 2020 and beyond so you can bring your business into the automated chat future.

----------

